# Hedgehog poops in water.



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, so my hedgehog seems to think her water bowl is a litter box and keeps pooping in her bowl. How do I get her to stop?! How do I teach her to drink from a bottle? I have tried but she seems to not know what a bottle is.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I know it's difficult and gross but do not put her on a water bottle. It's so much harder for them to get the hydration that they need, poor little tongues can get caught and teeth can crack. 

try moving her water bowl. Winter poos in his other food dish while he's eating from one because they poo wherever and sometimes that means while they are eating so it is possible that while she is eating she is pooing in her water dish. I would try moving it to a different location.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Try putting her water bowl in the opposite direction. Put some of his/her dried poop in the previous water bowl spot and see if the behavior improves


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If this continues to be a behavior, yes, you can switch a water bottle. It's not preferred, but it IS better than poopy water. Water with fecal in it can cause an amazing array of diseases, some that can take a lot of time, money, and effort to heal.

If you DO have to switch, makes sure she doesn't have to bend her neck to reach the spout. Spines make bending the head backward difficult and closes the throat, keeping them from getting enough water. Make sure the bottle itself is NOT a spring loaded bottle, those are the ones that catch tongues. Gravity bottles don't have the same pressure. Also, don't let a bottle make you lazy. Change the water in it EVERY DAY whether or not they still have water. Hedgehogs drink much better with clean, clear water, and will sometimes refuse stale water sources.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for all the advice. I will see if she keeps doing it, if she does not stop I will switch.


----------

